# Art MicroMix



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Anyone have any experience using the mic preamp Art Micromix with the ECM8000? or with any other mic for that matter? As a lower cost alternative to the 802?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/288120-REG/ART_MICROMIX_MicroMIX_Microphone_Preamplifier.html


----------

